# Games Day Artwork is Not new Codex Coverwork



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Guys, just been in contact with Theo Stylianides over the use of some of his work, which you may all recognise as the amazing Games Day piece he did, commisioned by Games Workshop.










However, among other things, he stated that his atwork was not new a Codex cover.

Which leads to many things - the Daemonhunters Codex is not being thought about yet, the Inquisition Codex may still be on, but that it is still not being thought about yet, and there was a third point, but I've forgotten it.



> yes i am completely fine with that but it needs to be stated that the work isent endorsed by GW i was commisioned for the piece but i own the copyright to the image. alot of people have been speculating that its a deamonhunter codex coming and a different design direction but its not
> and iv been getting in trouble with my employers at GW so if you have that writen somewhere that would make my life and the guys at the design studios life abit easyer without all the internet rumour. only if this is possible can you use it.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think anybody with a brain in their head ever considered it to be a possible Codex cover. As to a new Daemonhunters Codex not being thought about yet... I've heard otherwise. :wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This is the Internet we're talking about, regarding brains - clicky.

Got any links to the work on the new Daemonhunters codex, or anything to share? I'm sure we'd all like to here about it.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Aye, think you're a little late to the party on this one Vaz 

Although there's been more than a few queries about combined Inq/WH/DH codex etc lately so this thread may prove a point for a while. What have you hear by the way, radical?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I always was a slow one =) I didn't think it was, just for the record, just confirming it for those who didn't know. =D


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> This is the Internet we're talking about, regarding brains - clicky.


Oh absolutely. There is a severe shortage of brains on many a Warhammer forum out there (not this one though of course) and the internet at large. :laugh:



Vaz said:


> Got any links to the work on the new Daemonhunters codex, or anything to share?





Syph said:


> Although there's been more than a few queries about combined Inq/WH/DH codex etc lately so this thread may prove a point for a while. What have you hear by the way, radical?


No links and nothing to share really beyond that it is being worked on. Not even info on a release window as it's hard to get any info beyond Space Wolves and Dark Eldar... and even those are wrapped up pretty tight.  Rest assured if/when I get any kind of details, I will share them here. 

I've heard nothing about a combined "Ordos" book although that doesn't rule it out of course.



Vaz said:


> I didn't think it was, just for the record, just confirming it for those who didn't know. =D


Fair call and a fair service. I didn't think *you* did by the way. :wink:


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Hi Guys, just been in contact with Theo Stylianides over the use of some of his work, which you may all recognise as the amazing Games Day piece he did, commisioned by Games Workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe its a piece of artwork for the inquisition codex/demonhunters codex

my 2 pennies 

chaoz


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It was done for Games Day. As far as the artist knows, and anyone else pretty much, that's all it's used for. I suppose it may well end up in the Codex - but it certainly wasn't drawn for one.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> deamonhunter codex coming and a different design direction but its not
> and iv been getting in trouble with my employers at GW so if you have that writen somewhere that would make my life and the guys at the design studios life abit easyer without all the internet rumour. only if this is possible can you use it.


Maybe in future - but that categorically states it's not. Get rid of Daemohunters/Inquisition Artwork - it's as likely as a squat codex, and pigs flying that it's codex cover, as far as this is concerned.

If the artist says it isn't, and still holds the copyright to it (which GW haven't bought off him), then it's up to him to say yes it will be used. If GW wanted to use as a Codex Piece, they would have to secure the copyright off him.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's exactly right.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The fact he still owns copyright is in itself a heavy indicator that it won't be in/on a book any time soon.

GW like complete control over such things


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whoops, Malal. I guess they've learnt :laugh:


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

Pity it wont be in a GW codex but that is the twisted skeins of fate for you.

anyhow its a great piece of art, c'mon a warlord backing up grey knights too cool!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

It's not a cover and I only know because I seen it on DeviantART and it's been there since 2007


----------

